# Laying up seasonal equipment



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

That time of year for a good chunk of the nation in our field to start winterizing everything. Wondering what some of you guys do with your mowers, if anything? tractors? bobcats? small engine anythings? I've never been big into winterizing much, leave it in my enclosed trailer then see what I got in the spring. My stuff is quickly gettin more expensive now though, so Im going to take a look at doing something.. What do you guys got?


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

I dont have mowers but all our pressure washing and small engines get fuel stabilizer and anything with a carb I try to run dry after shutting the fuel line. I do all the oil changes in the spring


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Should you run it until empty, or leave a little bit of gas in, so the carb doesn't dry up?

My employee and I disagreed about this.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Crawdad said:


> Should you run it until empty, or leave a little bit of gas in, so the carb doesn't dry up?
> 
> My employee and I disagreed about this.


Good question. I also run them dry when i wont use them for awhile. It takes 30 pulls to start them after they sit either for a week or a season.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I use StaBil fuel stabilizer, but I have found that its much more effective to fire everything up every few weeks. No surprises come springtime.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

At minimum fuel stabilizer in a full tank, running the engine for 5 minutes or so to allow it to work through the fuel lines and carb. If you don't store them with a full tank drain the tank after running it with the stabilizer. Full or empty tanks prevent condensation build up within the tank. Also dont forget to add stabilizer to any gas stores sitting over the winter.


----------



## jnickell (Apr 30, 2013)

*Definitely Winterize!*

You really need to take the time to winterize. We have to do this with all our lawn and garden equipment every year. We perform a full service and winterization then drain the tanks. We do the reverse as summer approaches. The ethanol in fuel is horrible for the engines. It separates and crystalizes over time and will ruin your engine if it just sits and doesnt run. Take the time.

Josh
Nickell Rental


----------

